# Gromwell Root



## Jan Johnson (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone had experience using gromwell root in soap. It seems that in a crazy moment I bought some CO2 extract from The Herbarie. Paid way too much shipping and of course never used it. I hate when I do that! So, I know that usage is 0.04% to 1.0%. That it colors the soap magenta and probably fades to gray-purple. Seems to fade in light. Okay, so what else might this do? Would you use it in soap? Thanks, Jan


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 26, 2014)

I've never used it but I'd try it if I had it. Good luck!


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 26, 2014)

It might be good in a leave on product.  In my herb notes I have treatment of psoriasis,  detoxification,  antibacterial, anti viral, anti inflammatory. Topical treatment of skin cancer lupus eczema,  herpes. I don't believe this would stain the skin in a lotion or balm. I don't know how it works in soap.

I don't have a source of where I found this info. I am not an herbal expert and I am not making any claims. As with any information on the Internet it is best to do your own research, this is just mine.


----------



## Jan Johnson (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you! Great suggestions!


----------

